# Questions About Standard Gauge Locomtives



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I mean this type just so its clear








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-23
I am thinking of trying to by one from a train show that comes to town in November and want to know what is the best type of set or cars to get and what price range do they usually sell for? 

I would by some cars that are in worse off shape if anyone on here knows a lot about restoreing them?

All help is apreciated thanks.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

GC,

I've used Doyle's prewar catalog book extensively for info on prewar O. That said, the book has an extensive section on prewar Standard Gage ... photos, descriptions, price ranges, etc. I would recommend it as a helpful research tool:

http://www.amazon.com/Standard-Cata...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287926377&sr=1-1

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Visit the Lionel and MTH sites. At least 500 for one of the retro sets. Mth currently has the right to reproduce them, from Lionel.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

MTH makes beautiful standard gauge stuff; however it's pricey. A nice starter set in standard would be a #8 passenger set. I have my dad's from 1927(?), in the original boxes, and it runs great. Parts are there to fix/restore. I saw the exact set at a train show in Syracuse and the asking price was $650.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey all I went to a local train show and found out i was realy aking about pre war o gauge trains when i found out just how big standard gauge is it blew me away. I think i will get a pre war o before i actually get a standard gauge loco. Pretty cool standard gauge.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Going from Standard to O will definitely save you some cash too


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> Hey all I went to a local train show and found out i was realy aking about pre war o gauge trains when i found out just how big standard gauge is it blew me away. I think i will get a pre war o before i actually get a standard gauge loco. Pretty cool standard gauge.


Standard gauge is very cool... Years ago, my dad and his brother, my uncle, were given a choice by my grandfather, their dad, as to what gift they wanted for Christmas. They were not the richest people, being brought up in the coal fields of PA. This was around the late 20's... There were 2 gifts; a erector set, and a Lionel standard gauge #8e passenger set. My uncle took the erector set, my dad took the train set.. I have that train set in my closet, in the original boxes, and the original set box. I also have my dad's Buddy L model t dump truck.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> Standard gauge is very cool... Years ago, my dad and his brother, my uncle, were given a choice by my grandfather, their dad, as to what gift they wanted for Christmas. They were not the richest people, being brought up in the coal fields of PA. This was around the late 20's... There were 2 gifts; a erector set, and a Lionel standard gauge #8e passenger set. My uncle took the erector set, my dad took the train set.. I have that train set in my closet, in the original boxes, and the original set box. I also have my dad's Buddy L model t dump truck.



You don't need them.
You might as well throw those darn Lionel away.

Just give me a days notice to come and pick through your "trash".:laugh:
Throw that erector set out too!

More room for your S.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> You don't need them.
> You might as well throw those darn Lionel away.
> 
> Just give me a days notice to come and pick through your "trash".:laugh:
> ...


You're going to have to wait until I'm dead, cuz they ain't going no where as long as I'm alive, lol...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> You're going to have to wait until I'm dead, cuz they ain't going no where as long as I'm alive, lol...


I should have added....throw them out on a non chili night!:laugh:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

My grandfather used to have a lionel standard gauge train as a kid but sadly his father or uncle (something like that) through it out. I wish they hadn't i would have loved to be able to run that around the christmas tree. (and secretly i think my grandfather would have given it to me if it hadn't been thrown out when he was younger.) Oh well.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> My grandfather used to have a lionel standard gauge train as a kid but sadly his father or uncle (something like that) through it out. I wish they hadn't i would have loved to be able to run that around the christmas tree. (and secretly i think my grandfather would have given it to me if it hadn't been thrown out when he was younger.) Oh well.




How big is the dump in your town? Buried treasure, I think!

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

TJ

It isn't my town i thiink it was somewhere in Michigan and it was back in the fifties and sixties so no telling if the dump would still exist but if it does and is just a scrapyard i will find it and go see if it is a treasure trove or not for you.:laugh::laugh:


----------

